# UPDATE-ADOPTED Apple Valley, CA-Beaut. Female Golden Ret.!!!



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

shes beautiful are there any other rescues you could contact?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It's a few hours away from me. If you need help pulling or transporting let me know, and I will see if I can help. 

Do you know how long she will be available? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG!...She's absolutely beautiful! 

Just looked where she is. 6 hours away and I have to work today, tomorrow and Saturday.  I have a feeling, though, that she'll get adopted right away. I wonder if they temperament test with other dogs and cats? Maybe I should just take the day off. 

I just e-mailed them to see if they temperament test...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

They just emailed me back letting me know she's been adopted already.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, thanks.

I'll update the thread title.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So happy to hear she's been adopted!!

Wonder if it was one of the rescues I emailed.


----------

